# Crawling feeling on scalp



## 15198

Hi everyone.. I was just told last monday that I have Fibromyalgia..This on top of IBS-Gerd and Arthritis..Man I thought my fiftys would be a fun time!! I have many questions but the one that is most troubling to me is this crawling feeling on my scalp..like when you get the chills. sometimes I feel it on my face but mostly on my scalp.Is this "normal"? It feels creepy..My IBS also has been flaring up..I have so many different pains and tingling sensations I feel like a walking hypochindriac..Thanks for any imput on this..I am a bit overwhelmed and feeling a bit angry..thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## M&M

Welcome to the club!!














I can't say that I know what weird feeling you're getting on your scalp...But maybe another member will have more information on that.Glad to have you here, but sorry you had to come!


----------



## 13728

Marine Mom - it is a classic physical symptom of Anxiety. I had it VERY BAD for about six months and of course, I looked it up on the internet and was worried it was a neurological disorder... After I took zoloft for a while and saw a therapist, it went away somewhat... but I still do get it. Sometimes it was over my whole head, sometimes just on the right, sometimes just on the left. In fact, I had a little episode this morning, but it has since went away. I also noticed it would be somewhat worse when I had to go to the bathroom...BUT - if it is something new and you are very nervous about it, go see your doc... I don't want to scare you, but you should always get new things checked out.Although I'm 99% sure its Anxiety and a symptom of fibro... I have it and I especially get it when I'm worried of have headaches...


----------



## 15198

HI Roo--Thank you for your imput.. I feel so much better now. I have been under TREMENDOUS stress this last week. Two sons are in IEAQ and one is with the unit that lost 14 members last wensday! It was a day and a half before we found out he was o.k. My daughter-in-law was calling just so afraid and my stomach was in knots. That was last wensday-thursday..after that I had constipation..and I am IBS-D so that was a change..I finally got relief on Sunday afternoon although I almost fainted from the effort! Yesterday and today -D..so I think you are right my nerves have upset my whole system..I too get it when I need to use the bathroom..Just one more item to add to my fibro list. well it is better to know what is going on with your body than to keep guessing. Thanks again


----------



## 21643

Hello, Marine Mom -- I guess you have been under a lot of stress lately. I, too, get the creepy crawlies. I get them on my scalp quite a bit, but more on my chin, cheeks and lips. It feels as if I have some really fine hairs blowing across my face. I get them on my legs as well...feeling as if a large spider was crawling on me. I've had FMS for 20 years and these crawlies have been an integral part of my day-to-day life.SquidsMom


----------



## 15198

Thanks everyone for your replys..Great to know I am not alone! The feeling has gone a bit and feels better. have a great day!


----------

